# Road bike (now sorted)



## fraz101 (9 Mar 2022)

Looking for a decent road/endurance bike.

Im open to anything with the following

carbon frame
disk (hydraulic preferably)
105 groupset 
must be in very good condition
medium frame size.

ideally I’d like a giant defy but as said willing to consider anything really

Im willing to pay around £900-£1000 for the right bike

I’m in Central Scotland but would be willing to for pay courier delivery.


Thanks.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Mar 2022)

Hi @fraz101 
Was in LBS this morning and he has this for sale.


Cannondale Synapse. Medium. Carbon. Hydraulic brakes.
An excellent road/endurance bike; I have one myself so speak from experience.
A quick look over and I saw no damage or marks other than the usual small cosmetics.
LBS took this in from a guy I know by name and who they know well. They will confirm that it has not been bashed, trashed, raced or stolen.

The comment made was that what you are asking for, and what you are prepared to pay are someway adrift of each other. A champagne bike for a lambrini price was said!!! Bikes of this spec in good condition are reckoned to be going for up to £1,500, or so I'm told.

Be that as it may...I have been told to make you an offer which could get you what you want at the price you mention. If you are interested drop me a PM. All negotiations must be done with LBS whose details I can provide if you are interested.

For the sake of clarity I am in no way involved in any transaction: I am merely the courier/messenger. All I will get out of this is a jaffa cake or two to go with the coffee that I usually provide.

The ball is in your court. PM me if you want further details.


----------



## fraz101 (10 Mar 2022)

Not for me but thanks.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2022)

fraz101 said:


> Not for me but thanks.


Might be worth explaining why not as it meets all your criteria? The brand or model? The colour? If so, best add what you are seeking 
Also, your budget has come down by a third from your which bike thread with no reduction to spec requirements?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/£1500-budget.283603/

Good luck with your search


----------



## fraz101 (11 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Might be worth explaining why not as it meets all your criteria? The brand or model? The colour? If so, best add what you are seeking
> Also, your budget has come down by a third from your which bike thread with no reduction to spec requirements?
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/£1500-budget.283603/
> 
> Good luck with your search


The colour.

And decided to lower how much I’m willing to spend on a used bike.

Something like this which I narrowly missed out on is what I’m after

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-De...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

You see they are available at the price I want,contrary to the poster above LBS stores opinion. I’m not buying from a LBS either,they have to get their cut also. 

I’m patient and I will get the right bike for me.


----------



## vickster (11 Mar 2022)

Unfortunately coming into spring, used roadbike prices are likely to rise. However, at least new stock is available unlike this time last year, so you might get lucky with someone upgrading and selling their current bike 

on eBay, for a bike you really want, you always need a flexible budget, top bid £100-200 above what you would prefer to pay but can still afford


----------



## fraz101 (11 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> Unfortunately coming into spring, used roadbike prices are likely to rise. However, at least new stock is available unlike this time last year, so you might get lucky with someone upgrading and selling their current bike
> 
> on eBay, you always need a flexible budget, top bid £100-200 above what you would prefer to pay but can still afford


Yes I know this. 

But thanks.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Mar 2022)

fraz101 said:


> You see they are available at the price I want,contrary to the poster above LBS stores opinion. I’m not buying from a LBS either,they have to get their cut also.


Really. As you have no idea what the offered deal was you are, with respect, talking male cow's ordure.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Mar 2022)

fraz101 said:


> I’m patient and I will get the right bike for me.


excellent, do come back in a few months and tell us what you bought...


----------



## fraz101 (11 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Really. As you have no idea what the offered deal was you are, with respect, talking male cow's ordure.


Well that’s your opinion. 

If you look at the linked bike above. 

That is proof enough that I can get what I’m looking for,for the price I want to pay. 

Thanks for your input and opinion. 

Have a nice day 👍


----------



## Alex321 (11 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Really. As you have no idea what the offered deal was you are, with respect, talking male cow's ordure.


What "offered deal" are you talking about?

It clearly states "Winning bid £1,030.00".


----------



## fraz101 (11 Mar 2022)

Alex321 said:


> What "offered deal" are you talking about?
> 
> It clearly states "Winning bid £1,030.00".


He seen a bike at his LBS. Apparently they said I’m dreaming and I can’t get a bike With the spec I want for that money…..then proceeded to say they will do me a deal on one . He didn’t state the price etc. I was to PM for that info

All very weird indeed.


----------



## fraz101 (27 Mar 2022)

All sorted.


----------

